# Opinions on my drawings?



## Wanderer

Hey, I am new to this forum but am curious to get some feedback on some of my drawings/sketches. I do this quite casually although some of these took many hours. I would very much love to make a living revolving around artwork but cant seem to get the focus to take it as seriously as I would like to. Thanks ! -Mike


----------



## Wanderer

and a few more. figured id try and post a good amount of what I have taken pictures of !


----------



## Mel_Robertson

glad your here mike very interesting work I like your style I can tell you enjoy art!
I noticing the writing about how god dies too) very interesting! any chance on knowing a bit more ? comics perhaps?
I love the Edward scissorhands


----------



## just

You are going to have to focus and take it more seriously if you plan on making a living on your art.


----------



## Wanderer

Thanks a lot !  are you asking if I know more about the quote? If so, it is a random little drawing + quote a girlfriend of mine drew years ago that has been floating around my sketchbook. I'm not too sure where the quote is from exactly 
"It takes a long time, but god dies too. but not before he'll stick to you." 
-or if your asking if I know about drawing more styles (such as comics) then no I do not  i feel like i don't really fit into any specific style, and possibly never will.



-and yes Just, you are most definately right, I'm 23 now and have definitely not been putting enough effort to make a living out of it at the moment, but aslong as I can atleast continue with it and keep trying to develop more skills il be happy ! I constantly wonder if I should have tried to persue this more years ago instead of enrolling to become a welder


----------



## just

Yes all artists regret not developing our talent more. A couple of things you can work on are your shading and values. Use the side of the pencil lead more and a some sort of blending utensils to shade. Use a few darker leads along with your number 2b.


----------



## Wanderer

Thanks for the tips ! i hope to work on more detailed/complete drawings in the future and will def be trying to incorporate more shades in


----------



## Kylie

Wanderer said:


> Hey, I am new to this forum but am curious to get some feedback on some of my drawings/sketches. I do this quite casually although some of these took many hours. I would very much love to make a living revolving around artwork but cant seem to get the focus to take it as seriously as I would like to. Thanks ! -Mike


ya your drawing is cool. but i lately i see scribble artwork and its amazed me so much. I can tell that the artist put 100% effort to make on beautiful potrait


----------



## LeeTuck

Wanderer said:


> Hey, I am new to this forum but am curious to get some feedback on some of my drawings/sketches. I do this quite casually although some of these took many hours. I would very much love to make a living revolving around artwork but cant seem to get the focus to take it as seriously as I would like to. Thanks ! -Mike


ya i love this kind of scribbling artwork. like me myself has been inspired from https://vincelow.com.my/


----------



## Mouad Leachouri

I like your art style, especially the first two, you've produced something really interesting out of geometrical shapes, good job.


----------



## snhridoy

As an artist and a creative professional you always want to push the boundaries and come up with an incredible result.
To do that, the best thing that you can do is to have the right guide and muse to help you take your project to the next level.
The *body-kun figures* for drawing you can find on our website, are designed to bring your creative ideas to life in a clever and unique way.
We know how much work and commitment goes into every creative piece that you make. It’s very challenging and time-consuming, especially when you want to complete a portrait.


----------



## CrayolaViolence

Do you know what you would like to do with art, on a professional level? Do you want to do design? or animation? Or comics? Any idea at all?


----------



## rin

I really do appreciate the hardwork and the struggle to be as good as anyone else out here. 
I think your artwork is very unique and very well done. 
Almost brings me back to the days when I started drawing....I like the fact that you came here to showcase and prove the world wrong...I sometimes think I'm not that great but you have potential to be just as good as anyone else as you already are my friend. Here are some of mine...


----------

